# 2014 Sportsman 251 Heritage -- Twin F150 Yamaha's



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Boats Etc. - 281-471-6500 *

*Family owned and ran for over 26 years!

2014 Sportsman 251 Heritage
2014 Yamaha F150XB
2014 Yamaha LF150XB
2014 Magic Tilt Tandem Aluminum Trailer

On Sale! $84,998.00 + TTL*​
*Save Thousands off of new! Financeable!*

*$637.79 per month w/ $8,500 Down W.A.C.*


Trim Tabs w/ LED Indicator Switch
Windlass Anchor w/ 300' Rope
Twin Simrad NSSEvo2 12" GPS/FF/MFD
Thru Hull Airmar B60 Transducer
Simrad 4G Dome Radar
2 x Livewells
Bluetooth Stereo w/ 4 Speakers
Go Light mounted on T-Top w/ Dash Mounted Remote
VHF Radio w/ Antenna
Yamaha Digital Multifunction Gauges


----------



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

Edit: 200 Hours on both motors with 100 Hour Service just completed. Ready for the next season!


----------

